# Iberital MC2 not playing the game



## Andy Blyth (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi All,

I have a Doserless Iberital MC2 which I have had for a few months now.

At first I had no problems with it, but recently it seems to spray ground coffee everywhere. It used to throw it quite neatly into my portafilter basket, but now it goes everywhere and I don't know why.

Any ideas from my coffee friends?

Andy


----------



## AndyL (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi Andy, when you say it's spraying them everywhere, how exactly do you mean? from the chute?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy Blyth (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi Andy, thanks for the quick reply.

Yes, I do mean from the schute. Previously, I could put my portafilter into the little arms, start the grind and the ground coffee would fall fairly neatly into my basket. Now it goes into the basket and all over the worktop in maybe an 8" radius of the grinder. My first thought was that the grind may be too fine, but I'm not having problems with extraction, so I don't think this is the problem. I'm a bit confused with why this is happening.


----------



## AndyL (Apr 10, 2011)

Is it also sticking to the inside of the chute? Mine can build up a fair bit of static, the charge can cause irratic distribution. I use a Hoover to suck out stale grinds this can cause large amounts of static. How are you cleaning your machine?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy Blyth (Jan 1, 2011)

Andy my friend, you may have hit the nail on the head there. I didn't think about static.

It does stick to the inside of the schute and also quite a considerable amount is sticking to the outside of the grinder after being spat out the schute in the wrong direction.

At the moment, I use a little brush to clean out the grinds. It's small enough to fit up the schute and into the door. It seems to clean out the stale grinds quite well.

How can I get rid of the static (if that is the problem)?


----------



## AndyL (Apr 10, 2011)

I personally don't grind into my portafilter because it's a pain on the MC2. The static will discharge naturally but every time you grind it will create more static so in affect you'll be chasing your tail. the way you'd discharge yourself would be to touch a tap or something else that's going to ground but that won't work for your MC2. You used to be able to buy antistatic guns for vinyl record decks, it might be worth searching fleabay for something like that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyL (Apr 10, 2011)

I've done a bit of research and it seems it's a common problem with many grinders.

The fresher and darker the roast the more static that gets produced apparently. In terms of actually solving the problem I'm afraid I'll have to stick to my original answer. Anti static guns are expensive, about 45 quid, but would certainly solve your problem.

http://www.superfi.co.uk/index.cfm/page/moreinfo.cfm/Product_ID/1092

I found some videos on YouTube that demonstrate just how effective these can be.

The other option that might work are anti static cloths but you'd have to be careful not to distribute fibres while cleaning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy Blyth (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks again, Andy. I don't think I fancy shelling out on an anti-static gun.

Interestingly enough, I've just completely emptied the hopper, cleaned the grinder out with the brush, re-filled with different beans and the static problem has disappeared.

I wonder if the beans are to blame?


----------



## Mazza (Aug 11, 2010)

Spooky, Ive just started getting this, I wonder if its the beans from Sainsburys I bought?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I find this happens if I place more beans in the hopper than I actually need for one load of the portafilter (say if im going to make 2 shots one now and one slightly later so I put 36-38g in). If I only place 18-19g in then no 'spray' from the shoot....weird.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Beans are the most likely source of the issue

The woodier the content the more they seem to stick to the edges

Some roasts of the same bean were fine and sometimes others caused issues no matter what grinder was used.


----------

